# Solved: GMail - Verify Your Account - Suspicious Activity



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

Dear Friends:
I had something happen to me the last couple of days that I have never had happen before. I have had two gmail accounts for a couple of years with no problems. One is for personal email and the other is for "business" (rebates, amazon.com, etc.). They only differ by one letter. All of a sudden, in the last couple days, when I try to get into my business account, I get this

Verify your account 
We've detected unusual activity on your account. To immediately restore access to your account, type your phone number below. 
Verification Options 
Text Message 
Google will send a text message containing a verification code to your mobile phone. 
Voice Call 
Google will make an automated voice call to your phone with a verification code.

Country 
--Select a country-- 
Mobile phone company 
Mobile phone number 
Phone number

It looks legitimate with the google logo, etc. but it sounds like something a phisher would do. I would have taken a picture of the screen and pasted it in but didn't know how. The link is https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLoginAuth

Even if it is legitimate, why would Google ask for my phone number - that seems really odd.

Anyone have an idea what's up? Thanks

If you're having trouble receiving a verification code, learn more about your support options.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The link is legit. Did you set a Recovery option using your mobile or home phone? If so, they will probably match what you provide now against the one on record. If you did not set such a Recovery option then I agree with you that the request seems a little fishy.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

No, I did not even know there was something called a recovery option. Even if I didn't set a recovery option, I guess you're saying the link is still OK?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I clicked on the link that you typed in your post and it took me to the normal Google sign in page; I signed in and found the place to enter my mobile phone number so they could text me if I encounter the same type problem.  So, yes, the link is OK, and I thank you for alerting me to the fact I should have done that a long time ago.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

And thank you TerryNet for your very helpful advice. Everything is fine again. What do you think was the "suspicious activity?" Do you think someone had hacked the account and was using it for Spam? or something else? (the other day I got an "email from a good friend, the e-mail used his real e-mail address and real name and said he was in London and had been robbed!)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you give your phone number to get the problem fixed, or did the problem go away on its own?

Somebody could have cracked your password and used your account to spam or go on a buying spree if they found the right information there. If you use Google Checkout or they could have found credit card or paypal or any such info there keep a close eye on those possibly compromised accounts for the next few weeks.

Or somebody could have been trying to login and Google shut off the account after too many wrong password attempts.

Or maybe you just made an unusually large purchase, or several quick ones, and Google put up that roadblock just in case it wasn't you.


----------



## thankful (Jan 29, 2008)

I gave our phone number and google called back within seconds with a verification code. Then I put the verification code in. They then had me change my password. Once I did that, all has worked just fine. 

I haven't used google or paypal to purchase anything online. Amazon.com sends me confirmations of orders through the account, but they never have my credit card number on them. I've only made a couple of purchases recently online and they were modest, and I always do it on a secure site.

Anyway, thank you for the advice. I will keep my eyes open as you suggest over the next few weeks though. People like you on the forum are great. I have learned a great deal through many like you.
Thankful


----------

